# Sinfoni Eroico components - Excellent!!!



## oilworker (Mar 10, 2014)

After hearing these on a display at my local shop, Cartronix in Valparaiso, Indiana, I had to try them for myself. I bought and installed these in my car a few weeks back and feel that I have listened to them enough to give a fair review. Car is a 2014 Chevy Cruze. Mids are in stock locations in the doors. Doors have been sealed up and heavily deadened. Tweeters are in custom a-pillars and are facing towards opposite headrest. May not be the best for these but I just swapped out my old speakers for these without doing much else. Previous set up was Hybrid L6se carbon mids with Seas Prestige tweeters.
I am running the Sinfonis passive using the crossovers that came with them. They are being powered by a new LP2250. Head unit is Alpine 9987. I usually have a bit one for processing but I am re-doing the trunk so that has not been in the car. 
Initially the tweeters were very bright and I had to turn higher frequencies down on the head unit as well as use the lowest setting for the tweeters on the passives. That may be just my car though as I have had similar results with almost every set up I've had. After very minor adjustments, I was amazed at how smooth the mids were and how well the played the lower frequencies. I have them crossed over at 50 hz with a 12db slope. I tried 40 hz and while the speaker still performed effortlessly, it was such a small difference in sound that I figured it wasn't worth the extra abuse when I like to play it loud. With the Hybrids they would bottom out playing down to 40 hz. I was mostly impressed by how good this set sounded even at high volumes and with very little tuning. When I get my processor back in, I would love to try running this set active and cross the tweeter over higher than the 2,500 hz setting of the passive. 
For one of the lower lines of Sinfoni, this set is nothing short of amazing. Smooth, detailed, and durable. If these perform this well, I would love to try out the Maetosos and couldn't even imagine the Grandiosos.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Excellent review. I love Sinfoni speakers and you will really be impressed with some DSP and active. Smooth, accurate and detailed.


----------



## oilworker (Mar 10, 2014)

LaserSVT said:


> Excellent review. I love Sinfoni speakers and you will really be impressed with some DSP and active. Smooth, accurate and detailed.


Thank you. I was shocked at how smooth they were at higher than normal listening levels. I work swing shifts and I am often tired when driving to or from work so I rely on the music to keep me awake. I enjoy trying new equipment so I figured I would start sharing my experiences. I love reading other reviews so hopefully mine can be helpful for others.


----------



## oilworker (Mar 10, 2014)

Last night I removed my Alpine 9887 in favor of the new Sony RSX-GS9. Bit one will go back in very soon!


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Glad more people are trying the Sinfoni speaker sets. They really are quite nice!!! I however did not every find the tweeters too bright, even when run passive.  They are efficient and can get loud but I still find them very smooth and easy to listen to.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Glad to see this as well. I have heard the Eroico speakers actually on the board at that same shop you bought yours, Cartronix. These sound amazing for being the entry level Sinfoni speakers. I havent noticed the brightness issue with any of the Sinfoni tweeters either, could be a nasty reflextion off of your glass perhaps, small adjustments work wonders as im sure you know.. Nice review, keep us up to date as they break in further.

How is that Sony treating you so far?


----------



## oilworker (Mar 10, 2014)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Glad to see this as well. I have heard the Eroico speakers actually on the board at that same shop you bought yours, Cartronix. These sound amazing for being the entry level Sinfoni speakers. I havent noticed the brightness issue with any of the Sinfoni tweeters either, could be a nasty reflextion off of your glass perhaps, small adjustments work wonders as im sure you know.. Nice review, keep us up to date as they break in further.
> 
> How is that Sony treating you so far?


I am sure the brightness has something to do with the car itself as I've had the same issue with everything I've had in there so far. 
The Sony.....not so good. Hoping maybe I just got a bad one as I am having weird glitchy issues. If it was a common issue, I would hope they would've caught it in testing and not released it.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Glad to hear u love the Sinfoni! Keep us updated on the review once u get your dsp back in. Intersted to see what your reaction will be then.


----------



## bullyx2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Very intriguing review and would really like to hear these. If you don't mind, or if anyone knows, what is the ballpark retail pricing on them? I dug around the web for a few and couldn't find much. Not trying to pry into what you actually paid but curious if and how they might fit into my budget for my '16 GTI. I'll be using the OEM head unit and juggling gear around and using the amp and sub from my Acura. Frees up the budget to focus on front stage and a DSP. Your shop in Indiana, while not CLOSE, wouldn't be too far to drive to hear them and possibly buy a set if the $ make sense. Thanks!


----------



## oilworker (Mar 10, 2014)

bullyx2 said:


> Very intriguing review and would really like to hear these. If you don't mind, or if anyone knows, what is the ballpark retail pricing on them? I dug around the web for a few and couldn't find much. Not trying to pry into what you actually paid but curious if and how they might fit into my budget for my '16 GTI. I'll be using the OEM head unit and juggling gear around and using the amp and sub from my Acura. Frees up the budget to focus on front stage and a DSP. Your shop in Indiana, while not CLOSE, wouldn't be too far to drive to hear them and possibly buy a set if the $ make sense. Thanks!


Sorry been super busy so I haven't been on here much. I think retail is around $1,500. I may be off but that should be in the ballpark at least. I will find out tomorrow for sure. What part of Wisconsin are you in?


----------



## bullyx2 (Jun 27, 2007)

oilworker said:


> Sorry been super busy so I haven't been on here much. I think retail is around $1,500. I may be off but that should be in the ballpark at least. I will find out tomorrow for sure. What part of Wisconsin are you in?


Thanks. I have exchanged a few emails with Emilios so have what I need on retail pricing, thanks. I'm in the Milwaukee area. I'm told your shop in Indiana is having an event next month on the 19th and REALLY want to get down and hear some and potentially bring a set home. Sadly, that is the one day in the entire month where I don't think I can get down there. Going to try to make it though and if not, find another "non-event" day to drive down.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

^ good to hear.. You will not regret that audition sir.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

These are fantastic speakers!!!!

My demo car will have the all new Tempo 2-way shortly!


----------



## oilworker (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes. March 19th and should be a good turn-out. Also will be an official IASCA comp that day now too. Hopefully weather cooperates.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Im going to try to make the get together on the 19th.. Build isnt done but I have some show and tell.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Im going to try to make the get together on the 19th.. Build isnt done but I have some show and tell.


You are going to "show" me what you got and "tell" me I cant have it?


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Hahaha.. Right. Well, Im sure at least a few guys might like to see the La Prima amplifier line up, in total. Just a thought. Hoping to pick up some speakers while I am there to- maybe..


----------



## oilworker (Mar 10, 2014)

I could use an Amplitude 150.2x if you want to bring one or 2 of those...


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Unfortunately I do not have any of those amps Phil.... As it turns out I may not be able to make the trip after all.. 5th anniversary is on the 17th, not sure what were doing yet. If there was more/anything to do near Cartronix my wife would be down. Up in the air at this point unfortunately


----------



## oilworker (Mar 10, 2014)

Been meaning to post pics of these. Here they are installed.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Man those look great!


----------



## kwallity (Aug 15, 2016)

After going from a Hertz Mille 3 way active (which i thought sounded great) to the Eroicos...I was surprised how big of a difference there was. A whole other level upgrade. Haven't heard top of the line grandioso but honestly for the money these are more then awesome. True to signal indeed


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Im with you. I had the Mille 1600s and was very impressed with the superior clarity of the Maestosos. Cant wait to get the Opus installed.


----------

